# Best place to purchase MAC samples???



## lady41 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello I am new to MAC and I was just wondering if someone could tell me the best place to purchase pigment samples? I see different websites but they are sites I have never heard of and i dont know if they are legit or not. Any suggestions???


----------



## thebombshellxx (Jan 24, 2012)

Never buy ANY MAC makeup from a website other than MAC's very own website because it will most likely be fake.

Unfortunately I don't think MAC's website sells samples; why don't you head over to one of their stores and play around with some of their pigments and various other products and see what you like and what you don't.

Some MAC stores do give you free samples and some don't. I don't think MAC sells samples either.

I hope this has helped!


----------



## nukacola (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with thebombshellxx - don't buy MAC unless it's directly from them. They don't sell samples but if you ask at your local counter or store, more often than not they will be happy to give you a sample. At the very least they will let you swatch them and try them on in the store.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont have a MAC store even remotely close to me, the nearest one is 2 hrs away and its just a counter at Macys no luck on Ebay either! Are ya sure there isnt even one website that  you feel would be legit?  I want some samples! I dont want to spend full price not knowing that much about the product and colors are hard to tell online. Do they send you samples if you actually order from MAC online?  I still wouldnt know what to purchase though..lol.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 24, 2012)

Not that I've ever bought from them before but from what I understand Makeup Geek is a reputable sell of Mac pigments..

Here's a link to their store's Mac pigment section:

http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye-products/pigments/mac-pigment-samples.html


----------



## lady41 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks I am going to look now.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 24, 2012)

I did purchase 10 samples! Thanks again for the info! I noticed a ton of the samples were sold out though boo! And could someone tell me what it means when it says pro color? what does that mean as opposed to it not being listed as a pro color?


----------



## nukacola (Jan 25, 2012)

Pro items can only be found in Pro stores and online if you apply for a membership. You have to be a professional makeup artist to access it online, I believe.

I also came across this website the other day: http://www.thebodyneeds2.com/. I am not sure whether this site is legit or not, but it's certainly something to consider as your nearest store is a long way away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I've ever bought from them before but from what I understand Makeup Geek is a reputable sell of Mac pigments..
> 
> ...



She is the only person I would buy from, not counting trusted friends.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh no I ordered some of the pro colors...does it mean they will not ship them to me since I am not an artist?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh no I ordered some of the pro colors...does it mean they will not ship them to me since I am not an artist?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh no I ordered some of the pro colors...does it mean they will not ship them to me since I am not an artist?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry my phone is acting crazy...didn't mean to post it 3 times!


----------



## lady41 (Jan 26, 2012)

That site looks really cool! And reasonably priced! has anyone ever ordered from there?


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 26, 2012)

No it doesn't mean that at all. Anyone can buy Pro colors, but only from mac pro stores (and maybe online?) One of the benefits of being a Mac Pro member is that you get a discount (I think 20%?) off on whatever you buy. But to take advantage of this discount though you need to be a makeup professional (like a make up artist and etc.) I'm pretty sure she just identified the pro pigments as pro pigments so people know that they can't pick it up in any regular mac store, if in the case they wanted to buy the full size pigment.



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no I ordered some of the pro colors...does it mean they will not ship them to me since I am not an artist?


----------



## lady41 (Jan 26, 2012)

BombDiggity, you have been such a great help. Thank u!


----------



## bliss4ever (May 15, 2012)

I heard that MAC pigments can be used to DIY our own lipgross, should get a sample size from MAC &amp; try it out one day.


----------



## spittingpink (May 20, 2012)

I've used http://www.halocaustic.co.uk/ in the past and she is lovely! all the samples I have been sent are real and I have since bought full pots of stuff I have samples of from her and its exactly the same stuff.

I think if you wanna take the risk for a couple of quid, there is alot of MAC samples about. trick is, to just buy one or two at a time and if you hit a fake one, then never mind. dont use that site again.

I imagine if you ask nicely on here people might send you samples!


----------



## JoiBell (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this post is old but I wanted to add a comment concerning thebodyneeds2.com. I purchases through them numerous times and just recently had a bad experience. Long story short after two and a half weeks of waiting for an order it never shipped. I noticed that out of the 3 or four times I ordered each order took longer and longer to ship. On my last order after a week with no word of a tracking number through Paypal I realized that you can't contact the site via phone at all. Also you can only submit a message/email through the site (so there is no record of an email from your personal email). This past order was placed and two weeks later the USPS still hadn't received the package just had been electronically notified. I tried multiple times to contact them with no response. I submitted a dispute through Paypal and one hour later had a refund, the dispute was closed as well as they had closed my account on the site? I'm not sure what I did by just trying to contact them concerning the order or why they would want to cut ties with a repeat customer who purchased no less than $50 each time? But so be it. So heads up that your first few orders will be smooth sailing and after that there may be issues. I will add that so far they have the largest selection of MAC samples available without purchasing directly from MAC or purchasing from overseas.


----------

